# Bottega Venega Bags - Do you own any?



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love Bottega Venega bags and would love to own one some day. I ran across this one on Bluefly and wish I could get it. What are your thoughts on Bottega Venega bags? Do you own any?


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't own any, but the bag in the picture is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

